# pptpd IP Konfiguration



## GalaxyWarrior (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

weis vieleicht jemand wie man die IP Einstellungen von pptpd (Debian Linux) ändern kann?
Ich kann zwar eine VPN Verbindung herstellen, aber bekomme Subnetzmask 255.255.255.255 und weder Gateway noch DNS-Server zugewiesen.
Bisher habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden ob und wo man das einstellen kann was da vergeben wird.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## rolbass (4. November 2007)

so weit ich weiss muss ein dhcp-server laufen, welcher dann die ip-adressen-vergabe regelt ...

Gruß


----------

